# Hey, y'all..!



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

Howdy from Fort Worth, TX!

Found you while googling info about various trailered smokers. I'm nuts about doing research, especially before a big purchase.

Currently, I'm looking at Klose, Lang, Peoria and Stump smokers. But I'm open to other suggestions.

Jambos look sharp, but expensive, especially given the price to capacity ratio.

But I could talk about, listen about, and drool over pictures of, smokers all day.

Maybe I'll get to meet some of you at local bbq comps in the DFW area.

Andy


----------



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

BTW, my folks live in Kansas, 15 miles west of Missouri. I'm thinking about visiting them during the American Royal, and looking around at the smokers that show up.


----------



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

Currently I have this in my backyard:


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad you joined us. Nice smoker!


----------



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, rbranster!

It's a nice one, but I'm ready to move up!


----------



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

BTW, just for grins I tried what I'd read in one of Paul Kirk's books:

I put a thermometer in the lid of my Weber kettle grill, near the vent, and tried smoking some chicken last weekend. Indirect: coals, wood and water pan on one side, meat on the other side, above on the grill.

Came out well. But I did learn that, as heat rises, the temperature reading at that point is about 50 degrees higher than where the meat is.

So for that contraption, I need to cook at where the thermometer reads 300 degrees to achieve a nice smoke at an actual 250 degrees.

It was fun messing around with it. And it's nice for days when I don't feel like uncovering the big smoker. Like on rainy days.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 1, 2010)

welcome!!. i have just joined and have learned alot


----------



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, Tim!


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Andy.  Looks like you're already having fun.  Enjoy your stay here with us as we are glad to have you.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

First off welcome Andy to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## andywhite (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the links, mballi. I'll check 'em out.

Just got back from Kroger and Walmart.

K had babyback ribs for $2.97 / lb. Walmart had spare ribs for $1.58 / lb.

Freezer has new occupants now! Can hardly wait to use 'em!


----------



## meateater (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, Meateater. Gotta ask: What are the "green" links in your post for? And I assume  a "Qview" is a pic of a smoker in action or the resulting product?

: )


----------



## richoso1 (May 2, 2010)

Andy, you did the right thing by joining the SMF. It's all good my friend.


----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2010)

Yep, Qview is posts of pictures. Easiest way is to use a photo share site like photobucket. Post lots of Qview of your smokers and smokes 'cuz we all like to drool!  Check out my links below in my signature, there's quite a few Qviews in each, lol!  (I'm Qview craziee!)
Welcome, btw, to our SMF family, I'm also in FW, was a meat man for 30+ years. Don't hesitate to ask questions, we're all here to help!  The green link just shows and explanation of the word or letters, just pause your mouse over it.  Enjoy!


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

Let me try a few "Qviews.."


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)




----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)




----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

(I like to make home made thin crust pizza, too!)


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

Here's the smoker in action..


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)




----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2010)

Yes, you've got it! All looks great!


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, Pops!

Love the wood smokehouse!


----------



## treegje (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Andy, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, treegje!

A couple of my ovens are Dutch!

: )


----------



## etcher1 (May 2, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## andywhite (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, Etcher.


----------



## andywhite (May 3, 2010)

OK, you asked for it: Here's my first qview: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93436


----------



## andywhite (May 3, 2010)

Here's another contribution, on freezer inventory maintenance: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93439


----------



## andywhite (May 7, 2010)

BTW, we're celebrating our 25th anniversary May 11, with a big party on May 15.

If you're in the area, come on out and join us!

Andy

http://www.andywhite.net/OnTapFlyer1.pdf


----------

